# WANTED to Buy Yamaha Moto Bicycle



## Wazza Down Under (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi Guys
I'm Warren i want to buy a yamaha moto bicycle , either complete, or parts, or frame, yellow or orange , want it for my 10 year old boy Boston, for a bike and as a father and son restoration project for us to do together and get him interested in restoration work , any help on finding one is much appreciated, happy to buy one or bulk what ever you have.

cheers Warren and Boston


----------

